# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] μεγάλη κλούβα με άλλη μεγάλη κλούβα

## Windsa

Ανταλλάζω μεγάλη ξύλινη κλούβα-βιτρίνα διαστάσεις 120χ72χ40 με φως σε καλή κατάσταση με άλλη μια κλούβα για παραδείσια-καναρίνια λίγο πολύ ίδιες διαστάσεις, μεταχειτισμενη η καινούρια.

 






Σε περίπτωση που η κλούβα σας θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη η καινούρια υπάρχει πιθανότητα τη διαφορα θα τη καλύψω δίνοντας άλλο ένα μεγάλο κλουβί-βιτρίνα η κανένα πουλάκι.



Σκοπός μου να πάρw ένα κλουβί μεγάλο για να κρατήσω μέσα 10-20 πουλια και να μπορώ να το μετακινήσω εύκολα. (Προτιμότερα να έχει ροδάκια)
Ψάχνω κάτι σαν στις φωτό...




Όλες οι προτάσεις δεκτες...Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μέσο pm.

----------

